# Craigslist



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Check out this new ad I saw, I don't know if this guy is for real or it is a joke.:laughing:

Snow plow co. 15-17 yrs (Beachwood/Lyndhurst)
Date: 2009-11-22, 9:43PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Ok this is how I se it there are a limited amount of jobs out there for us kids right because all the adults are taking our jobs due to the economy or whatever like paperboys or leaf raking or snow shoveling. So here is what i need 10 Teens from the ages of 15 to 17 im planning to start a year round leaf raking snow shoveling lawn mowing buisneess. The job will require you to work on weekends never sunday unless you want and never work after 6. There willl be 3 persn assigned to each job and the compensation will be split 4 ways. Basically we will be doing wat kids have been doing for decades but organized. It will not be a hourly payment so if someone wanted to pay u 21 dollars for a lawn then u walk away with 6 and i with 3. I will be taking a small sum because i will be the one supplying u with the tools needed and setting you up with work. This is an under the table job so no benefits this ad will be taken down after a week wich will give plently of time for u to tell me why you should work for me. you can reach me at [email protected]. To ensure that this buisness is run smoothly I willrun it as if it was an orginal job with sick days and vacation time aswell we will go over this at our first meeting wich will be sent out on a mass e-mail to all my applicants.

* Location: Beachwood/Lyndhurst
* Compensation: Will be split among the workers on that certain project


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

lol i think that is a joke for sure


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

So they actually expect to have honest, hard working teenagers to show up and work? I am young; i'm 26 and at the age of 12 i was mowing 16 yards a week until i turned 14. Then i started to work for my parents automotive repair facility. Now i run the place. Since 14 i worked all year long. Anywhere from 45 to 68 hours a week. Till this day i remeber my friends during middle school and high school going on spring/summer vacations and i worked. I guess it's what my parents have showed me. You want it, you want to make something of yourself? WORK FOR IT. Unfortuneatly most teens theese days dont work anymore then they have to.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

If it's not a joke, it won't work anyways.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I might apply....LMAO


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

o boy sounds like my dream job! i could make 6 dollars!


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

hahaha thats funny as hell!! :laughing:


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

that's gotta be the dumbest f**king person alive if he really thinks that's going to work


----------



## brickslayer (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't believe it! I copied and pasted that post in my area and added my touch also. Right on to of 50 different new and up coming plow Mr Plow Guys. Some how I forgot to remove the link to my E-mail and actually had many replys or estimates. I e-mailed back to explain the humor, and the frustration these type of guys are creating for the market. A few of them actualy realized that you get what you pay for and signed up at my standard prices. Never seen that kind of marketing before. A few points or the good guys......(not that I don't understand people having to feed their families but please do so research about pricing. The idea of business is to make money AFTER COST not what cash you hold in hand that day. Instead of buying a plow setup, your better off just selling all the parts off your truck that it doesn't need to go down the road. These people will never be able to maintain anything with those prices. That is if they don't loose everything in a lawsuit)


----------



## MrPlow826 (Dec 17, 2014)

im looking for acouple contracts that I could possibly use. I've plowed for contractors for the past 5 years and this year I'm on my own. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to help me and send me a few sample residential and commerical contracts. Anything would be appreciated.


----------

